# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  κατασκευη βολτομετρου

## thomasdriver

καλη χρονια σε ολους! 
   το σ/κ ειπα να περασω ευχαριστα την ωρα μου και σας παρουσιαζω την κατασκευη ενος βολτομετρου που ειχε παρουσιαστει παλι πριν απο λιγες μερες απο ενα φιλο εδω. ειναι λιγο πιο μικρη η πλακετα του μιας και δεν περιεχει το τροφοδοτικο.λειτουργει με απλη τροφοδοσια 5volt.
το κυκλωμα το βρηκα εδω http://www.reber.si/dvm/index.htm εχει και το pcb για οποιον θελει να το φτιαξει. Photo-0080.jpgPhoto-0078.jpg

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Ωραια και χρησιμη κατασκευη και μια και εχω 7107 λεω να την φτιαξω.Αλλα θα ηθελα αν σου ειναι ευκολο να μου πεις με ποιο τροπο τυπωνεις σε πραγματικες διαστασεις την εικονα του τυπωμενου ,μιας και σ'αυτο το σημειο εχω ξανααντιμετωπισει προβλημα.

----------

